# Pulse support without compilation



## usakhncit (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi
I am using FreeBSD in VirtualBox. Due to some unknown reason, the sound (from OSS) does not work well and music hangs every time. So, I compiled Audacious and MPV from ports and added Pulseaudio option (during make config). Pulseaudio works very well with my virtual machine. However, due to low system resources (under VirtualBox), this compilation process is very time consuming. Therefire, I am looking for other methods to add Pulse support to my Apps (without compilation). Kindly help me in this regard. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2020)

These are typically compile-time options that are enabled/disabled. So, you're going to have to rebuild in order to get some option enabled. There's no other way.


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 14, 2020)

In one of my previous post, I was advised to use "Poudriere" for such kind needs. But I haven't tried it yet due to my laziness (and fear of breaking my system). I think its time to give it a try. But I have a confusion, i.e. does this process of maintaining one's own repository needs a lot of Disk space?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2020)

zetrotrack000 said:


> does this process of maintaining one's own repository needs a lot of Disk space?


That depends on how much you plan to build. Obviously a fully blown KDE desktop is going to take up more space than a FAMP setup.

This is excluding any build storage, it's just the packages (note that I keep 5 previous builds):

```
# du -sh /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/*
1.3G    /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/12-stable-server
6.4G    /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/122-release-desktop
4.1G    /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/122-release-server
```


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 14, 2020)

SirDice said:


> That depends on how much you plan to build. Obviously a fully blown KDE desktop is going to take up more space than a FAMP setup.
> 
> This is excluding any build storage, it's just the packages (note that I keep 5 previous builds):
> 
> ...


Presently, I only need to build few applications (audacious, mpv, firefox etc.) with PULSE support. So, it should not take much space.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2020)

I suggest building everything so you can install it all from your custom repository. Otherwise you might get weird conflicts when you are mixing your custom packages with the official ones.


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 14, 2020)

One more thing. Why PULSE support is missing from these apps? Is it due to any legal issue. Can I contact and request their developers to add PULSE support in binaries? Would it be any helpful?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2020)

Because most people don't want Pulseaudio.


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 16, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Because most people don't want Pulseaudio.


I was looking in man pages of audacious, mpv and mplayer in order to get the contacts of the persons who packages these binaries for FreeBSD. I want to request them to add Pulseaudio support. But I could not find their contact in these man pages. How can I find the contact (email address) of these people?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2020)

zetrotrack000 said:


> I was looking in man pages of audacious, mpv and mplayer in order to get the contacts of the persons who packages these binaries for FreeBSD.


Packages are built from ports automatically: https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/

Look at the port's maintainer. 

```
root@molly:~ # cd /usr/ports/audio/audacity/
You have new mail.
root@molly:/usr/ports/audio/audacity # make maintainer
xxjack12xx@gmail.com
```


----------



## usakhncit (Dec 16, 2020)

If it is done automatically, then does it mean that there is no use of emailing the maintainer and requesting them?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2020)

Packages are built with the port's default options set. Most of the time Pulseaudio is set to off by default because a lot of people don't like it and it pulls in dependencies they don't want. I would suggest setting up your own package repository, there you can set everything how _you_ want it.


----------

